# comment désactiver la webcam sur un macbook



## Natazu (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous

Je vousdrais savoir comment fait-on pour désactiver la webcam isight sur un macbook sous leopard?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Amicalement

Médy


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible puisqu'elle est intégrée à la machine

question subsidiaire: pourquoi ? y'a un blème ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

Ne pas utiliser d'application l'utilisant comme Photobooth. Pas d'autre solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas d'autre solution.



Mais si ! coller une gommette sur l'objectif 



Bon, sans rire, on est dans "Applications", là, ce topic n'a rien à y faire. On déménage !


----------

